# Deliveroo threatens to terminate workers after losing their contracts



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

For full article see...
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-07-...rker-contracts-cock-up-or-conspiracy/10004028


Deliveroo is "not currently able" to locate some of its workers' contracts
Its delivery riders have been given until Friday (July 20) to either sign new contracts, or produce their signed agreements
The company will not reveal how its contracts were lost
Deliveroo riders are paid $9-10 per delivery

*Legal ramifications for the industry*
Deliveroo riders could sue the company for unfair dismissal if they wanted, Mr Borstein said.

But that is risky move because delivery riders - working for companies like Deliveroo, Foodora and Uber Eats - are independent contractors under current Australian law, and they have fewer rights than employees.

*Uber Eats imposes 'unfair contracts' on restaurants*








An ABC investigation reveals that Uber Eats' contracts may breach Australian consumer law.

"The issue of whether delivery riders are self-employed entrepreneurs (independent contractors) ... or whether they're employees is currently before the courts," he said.

Foodora, one of Deliveroo's competitors, is currently defending two lawsuits which essentially allege it exploits and underpays its riders.

The first case was launched by former rider Josh Klooger, who alleged he was unfairly dismissed for speaking out about the company's worsening pay and conditions.

The other case is the Fair Work Ombudsman's test case against Foodora, accusing the company of sham contracting.

If Foodora loses either of those cases, there could be severe consequences for Deliveroo, Uber Eats and other companies with similar business models.

What's at stake is believed to be millions of dollars in backpay, annual leave, sick leave and superannuation payments across the industry.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Good I like to see the deliveries by bikes to disappear altogether. It’s very dangerous for the cars and themselves


----------

